# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > آموزش: نحوه اضافه کردن کریستال ریپورت 13 به .net 2010 و ساخت فایل نصب ساز کریستال در .net

## alirezaahmadreza

با عرض سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان گرامی
تو این چند وقت خیلی دیدم که دوستان در اضافه کردن کریستال ریپورت به .net 2010 مشکل دارن بران شدم که یک اموزش کوچک و در حد بضاعتم به دوستان بدهم . جهت آموزش این کار من قدم به قدم پیش میرم

گام اول :
اگر روی سیستمتون قبلا کریستال رو نصب کرده اید که به .net اضافه شود ان را حذف کنید

گام دوم :
از مسیر زیر این فایل رو دانلود کنید و سپس اجرا کنید حجم فایل 2.21m هستش
http://support.installshield.com/kb/...rUninstall.exe 

گام سوم :
به مسیر های زیر برید اگر هر کدوم از این فولدرها وجود دارند اون هارو حذف کنید
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Macrovision\FLEXnet Connect 
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\FLEXnet 

گام چهارم :
حالت نوبت به نصب فایل هایی میرسد که جهت اضافه کردن کریستال ریپورت به انها نیاز دارید نکته اینجاس که شما وقتی در حال حاضر کریستال رو به برنامه اضافه میکنید میگه باید اون رو از مسیر های بالا دانلود کنید و بروی سیستم نصبش کنید ولی سایت رسمی کریستال ریپورت به ادرس های ایپی ایران رو تحریم کرده و شما نمیتونید از سایت کریستال این فایل هار و دانلود کنید . برای دانلود شما میتونید به ادرس زیر برید و فایلهایی رو که جهت اجرای برنامه به انها نیاز دارید رو از این مسیر دانلود کنید و بعد از نصب برنامه کریستال به محیط .net شما اضافه میشود.

دانلود از سافت گذر - نرم افزار اصلی - بخش 1 - 200 مگابایت
http://dl.softgozar.com/Files/Softwa....com.part1.rar
دانلود از سافت گذر - نرم افزار اصلی - بخش 2 - 78 مگابایت
http://dl.softgozar.com/Files/Softwa....com.part2.rar

گام پنجم : 
مسئله به همین جا ختم نمیشود شما وقتی که کریستال رو به محیط دات نت اضافه کردید در هنگام اجرای برنامه باز با پیغام خطا مواجه میشوید که جهت رفع این مشکل تنها کافیست که به قسمت تنظیمات پروژه رفته یعنی روی سلوشن خود کلیک راست کرده و از قسمت پراپرتیس بیاید نوع دانت فریم ورک رو از حالت دانت فریم ورک کلاینت به دانت فریم ورک تغییر دهید با انجام این کار مشکل شما حل خواهد شد و برنامه اجرا میشود.

گام ششم : 
گاهی بعد از اتصال دیتابیس به کریستال ریپورت باز دوباره برنامه به شما پیغام خطا میدهد جهت رفع این مشکل کافی است که شما در app.config این تغییرات رو بدهید
قسمت زیر رو پاک کنید :

<startup><supportedRuntime version="v4.0" sku=".NETFramework,Version=v4.0"/></startup>

 و جاش این رو کپی کنید البته اگه دات نتی که شما انتخاب کرده اید ورژن 4 میباشد

<startup useLegacyV2RuntimeActivationPolicy="true">
    <supportedRuntime version="v4.0" sku=".NETFramework,Version=v4.0"/>
  </startup>


تا اینجا شما موفق شده اید که کریستال رو به برنامه اضافه کنید و دیتابیس رو به ان وصل کنید و برنامتون رو اجرا کنید و خروجی را مشاهده نمایید یک نکته که لازم میدونم بگم این هست که جهت اینکه شما بتونید کریستال ریپورت ویور رو درون محیط برنامتون بیارید در صورتی که به لیست ابزار ها اضافه نشده بود باید dll های مورد نظر از مسیر زیر به برنامه اضافه کنید که من تنها در اینجا به بیان مسیر بسنده میکنم و از نحوه اضافه کردن ان اجتناب میکنم به امید انکه خود دوستان این مسئله را بلد هستند .
C:\Program Files\SAP BusinessObjects\Crystal Reports for .NET Framework 4.0\Common\SAP BusinessObjects Enterprise XI 4.0\win32_x86\dotnet
در این مسیر تمامی فایل هایی که برای اجرای کریستال نیاز هست وجود دارد و تنها کافی است که شما ان را به برنامه اضافه کنید.

خوب دوستانی هم از اینکه برنامه خود رو بروی سیستم های مشتری برده اند و با خطای عدم نصب کریستال روی سیستم کاربر مواجه شده اند جهت رفع این مشکل شما باید موتور های کریستال رو بروی سیستم کاربر نصب کنید شما میتونید این موتور ها رو از مسیر زیر بدست بیارید :
نسخه 32 بیتی :
http://dl.softgozar.com/Files/Softwa...tgozar.com.exe

نسخه 64 بیتی :
http://dl.softgozar.com/Files/Softwa...tgozar.com.exe

اگر دوستان فایل نصبی خود را با دانت میسازن زمانی که تیک گزینه نصب کریستال رو هم میزنن با مشکل مواجه میشوند مشکل اینجاست که دو فایل بالا در مسیر فایل های نصبی دانت نیست شما باید این دوفایل رو دانلود کنید و در مسیر موتور ها یا همان فایلهای نصبی دانت اضافه کنید جهت اضافه کردن تنها کافیست که این دو فایل رو در مسیر زیر کپی نمایید :
 C:\Program Files\Microsoft SDKs\Windows\v7.0A\Bootstrapper\Packages\Crystal Reports for .NET Framework 4.0

لازم میدونم اینم بگم که دوفایل بالا  رو وقتی دانلود کردید باید اسم فایل هارو تغییر دهید و به اسم زیر تبدیل کنید تا دانت انها را بشناسد . اینم بگم حتما باید هردو فایل باشد جهت ساخت فایل نصب ساز

فایل اول :
CRRuntime_32bit_13_0.msi

فایل دوم :
CRRuntime_64bit_13_0.msi

در انتها اگر دوستان در جایی دچار مشکل شدن بپرسم امیدوارم که بتونم راهنماییشون بکنم

منبع :

فروم سایت سافت گذر و چند سایت رفرنس خارجی  :لبخند گشاده!:  ولی در هر صورت از افراد و سایتهایی که این موارد رو به من یاد دادم کمال تشکر رو دارم

----------


## samadblaj

*دوست عزیز یعنی اینقدر دنگ و فنگ داره!

 اطلاع نداری روی نسخه 2010 کریستال موجوده؟
*

----------


## alirezaahmadreza

دوست گرامی 
در نسخه اصلی .net کریستال موجود نیست چون ماکروسافت کریستال رو روی خود .net قرار نداده تا کاربر خودش کریستال رو اضافه بکنه و اینکه شرکت سازنده کریستال قدرت مانور بیشتری در ارتقاع کریستال داشته باشه و اگر هم روی سی دی شما دیدی کریستال همراه خود .net هست یا باید با همین شرایط به .net اضافش بکنی یا ایرانی ها با دست کاری .net کریستال رو بهش اضافه کردن که باز بعضی از موارد بالا همچنان گریبان گیر شما خواهد بود ولی بگم تمامی این کارها رو شما میتونی ظرف چند دقیقه انجامشون بدی کار سختی نیست فقط دانلود اون مواردی که گفتم مهمه
امیدوارم که موفق باشید

----------


## kordestan

*alirezaahmadreza* جان ممنون از آموزشیه قشنگت....خیلی وقت بود این مشکلو داشتم تو کریستال ریپورت خیلی دنبالش گشتم تا اینکه به آموزشیه تو برخورد کردم....خیلی به دردم خورد.. :بوس: ...مکشکل منو به کل حل کرد...فقط مونده نسخه ی اجرا روی سیستم مشتری که امیدوارم با این آموزش قشنگت جواب بده
زور سپاس

----------


## kordestan

با سلام...من دوتا فایلو دانلود کردم و اسماشون رو تغییر دادم ولی اجرا نمیشه این پیغامو نشون میده:
Capture.PNG
لطفا راهنمایی کنید
ممنون میشم :گیج:

----------


## ا.بامداد

سلام دوستان
من يه برنامه با vb.net 2010   و  crystal report 13 نوشتم. برنامه موردي نداره و به راحتي اجرا ميشه به بانك وصل ميشه ، گزارشاتش به راحتي اجرا و لود  ميشن و در كل هيچ ارور و مشكلي نداره.
اما وقتي از برنامه ستاپ درست ميكنم ، و  اجراش ميكنم ، گزارشاتش بالا نمياد و ارور ميده حتي روي اون سيستمي كه برنامه رو باهاش نوشتم هم ارور ميده. 
لطفا هر كسي از دوستان اطلاعاتي در اين زمينه داره كمك كنه، خيلي ضروريه!
عكس error:

----------


## ehsanvb

چند روزه گرفتار شده بودم كه با گام شش مشكلم حل شد :

<startup useLegacyV2RuntimeActivationPolicy="true">
    <supportedRuntime version="v4.0" sku=".NETFramework,Version=v4.0"/>
  </startup>

متشكرم  :قلب:

----------


## Ruhollah_sharifi

خیلی ممنون از آموزشت
خیلی زحمت کشیدی.

----------


## omid.n1990

سلام، همه این کارها رو انجام دادم ولی تو تولباکس نمیاد!! چیکار کنم؟

----------


## AmirAS20

سلام، همه چی درست شد ولی توو تولباکس نمیاد، میشه یکم بیشتر راهنمایی واسه اضافه کردن تو تولباکس بکنین؟

----------


## AsmaKamyab

با سلام
با تشکر از شما
من تنظیمات گفته شده را انجام دادم ولی هنوز وقتی یک فایل از نوع کریستال تعریف می کنم همون صفحه اول قبل از انجان تنظیمات که می گه باید کریستال را دانلود کنید (صفحه زیر)میاد
می شه لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
 CRYSTAL REPORTS® FOR VISUAL STUDIO 2010
 Crystal Reports for Visual Studio 2010 is a *free*  download for adding presentation quality reports to WPF, WinForms, and ASP.Net  Web Sites.
 Major new features include:

64-bit runtimeWPF viewerEnhanced embedded report designerSupport for exporting to XLSX
 Learn more and download  Crystal Reports for Visual Studio 2010 today.

----------


## rtvrtv

سلام به همه اینجا کلی استاد و متخصص برنامه نویسی هست که هرکی براخودش کسی هست
اما یکی نیومد درست توضیح بده این کریستال ریپورت چه جوری تو 2013 نصب کنیم
رفتم دانلود کردم SAP Crystal Reports 13.0 for Visual Studio 2010
ولی چیزی بر 2013 نیافتم
نصبم کردم ولی چیزی تو پنجره برنامه اضافه نشد!

----------

